# Benchwork



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm thinking of creating a new layout with a semi modular design so it would be easier to disassemble and reassemble when we move. It would be some have 4 x 4 and 2 x 4 sections. Homosote as the top surface. It would not be attached but just sitting on the frame. I have an idea in mind how I want to do it, but the only part I'm not sure of is how to brace corners to keep it sturdy. On my current layout I screwed some 1 x 2 material from the legs to the top rails. I'm trying to figure out something that would be a little easier to take apart and put back together or even a better idea for the corner legs.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Corner braces. They come in numerous lengths and configurations.

For mounting inside the corner. 


https://www.lowes.com/pd/National-Hardware-4-47-50-in-Steel-Zinc-Plated-Corner-Brace/1000415221



For mounting on the side.


https://www.lowes.com/pd/National-Hardware-5-22-25-in-Steel-Zinc-Plated-Corner-Brace/1000390925


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

You can still use the 1x2 angle braces. Simply attach them with carriage bolts and wing nuts so they're easy to remove.


----------



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

Stumpy, I don't think those type braces are going to give me the lateral stability that is needed, will they? Have you used them? I can see where they would help hold the leg to the frame. but I'm not sure they would provide lateral stability.

Using wing nuts - good idea.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

I have and they do. Years ago I built a "temporary" L-shaped desk using them and it's still going strong. Granted, they won't provide as much stability or withstand a swift kick to the leg as well as a longer, traditional brace.

Carriage bolts and wing nuts are a good idea. Use two at each attachment point.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Dave

My room size HO layout was entirely supported by modules of various sizes and shapes
bolted together. The modules were constructed as frames using 1 X 4" lumber screwed
together. I used the same 1 X 4s screwed together in a L shape for the legs. These
are bolted in the frame corners. They provide all the stability you need.
Homasote is a very desireable product to use as the 'table top' for your layout.
It is sturdy, yet you can push 'nails' or whatever into it and they will hold steady.
But, I would suggest that you 'anchor' the top with a 'few' screws. As you can
imagine such a layout can easily be taken apart and moved, or rearranged to
a different configuration.

Don


----------



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

Stumpy, I'm can't quite seem to picture how those brackets would be used. Do you have a picture of how you did it?


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

The temporary desk isn't with me any more. I'll see if I can get some pics taken... or try to remember exactly how I used them.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

My bad Dave. I used those brackets between the legs and the desk top. The desk top was screwed down to the top band. The legs were screwed to the top band. Since I didn't want to use stretchers between the legs I installed the corner braces for extra leg support.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

How about folding legs? Here was a quick search for folding table leg brackets/braces.


----------



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

Interesting idea with the folding legs. I'm not going to be taking up and down a lot. I'm looking for something that will make it easier to take apart and move maybe only 1 time or 2. But I may be able to adapt that for my use.


----------

